# Grand Champion!



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Congratulations!!! You looked wonderful!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

Congrates!! you two look great! are these all rated shows?


----------



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Picture Perfect (Oct 9, 2008)

Dartanion said:


> Congrates!! you two look great! are these all rated shows?


Yep. All 'A' Rated.
Thanks! 



mysandi said:


> Congratulations!!!


Thank You!


----------

